# My little herd



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

They are so cute. Thanks for introducing us to them!!!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Umm, all the pics are of the same horse! :lol: And I don't know why the one picture is so big, grrrr!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cute horses!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Very cute and she looks like a completely different horse. You've done so well with her, can't wait to see your other horse


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you Supermane for looking at them. :wink: It's been a very rewarding experience getting her to where she is now.

Now, before I post pics of my other two, I better ask if it's okay to post photos of my filly's birth...so, is it okay?


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

what a wonderful job you did with her, she looks fabulous and very happy! i would love to see the birth of your foal


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Kirsti! I double checked the HF guidelines so I don't think I'm breaking any rules. I hope I don't gross anyone out either!

Okay, so next is Luna. My parents own her dam (Ruby) whom we were told is a haflinger, but I posted in Horse Breeds questioning that and the general consensus is that she is a Belgian cross. But I do know she was bred to a standardbred and you can definitely see that in Luna. My parents bought Ruby from an Amish farm near our place and because she was close to foaling we kept her until she foaled and our oldest daughter and I were able to witness her birth. I don't think either of us will ever forget that. 

There are too many pics, so I'll just post the highlights:

















Ruby nickered to Luna here and it was the most precious thing:









Here she is at five days (check out those ears!):









Four months old:

















In her winter woolies:









And now as a yearling (when the sun hits her just right she's very red):


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

ya made my day!!! absolutely wonderful and what a gorgeous baby!!! birth is fabulous and especialy when you get something so beautiful! nothing gross about it-thank you for sharing that. 
I got to watch my neices colt Dalton being born-she video'd the whole thing and emailed it to me-you can see him under the ugly horse thread in pictures.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Last, but not least, is our fat boy, Ogre. He's our three girls' pony, but I like to drive him. Don't let his name fool you, he's a sweet boy!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

oooopppppss picture of Dalton in mean looking horses not ugly horses nobodys ugly!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow!! Great job with Stella!! She looks very happy now! Orge is very chubby but very cute! And Luna had some massive ears going on when she was a baby!! Lol, they are all very cute!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Kirsti! I'm glad you enjoyed them. I made a Shutterfly book of her birth and it'll be nice to always have it to remember her arrival.

I'm going to go check out Dalton right now.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Adorable pictures!! Your horses are wonderful!! Stella is beautiful and you did such a good job with her!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks GJ and JR! Yeah, Luna's ears were something else. :lol: Now her whole head is out of proportion to her body, but that's okay, she doesn't have to win any beauty contests, I love her just the way she is. :wink:


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I love Ogre! Stella looks like a fantastic horse now! Very different than what she did look like! Luna is stunning as well! Very pretty little horse!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you AT5! I'm pretty proud of my little herd.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

3neighs said:


> Thought I'd officially introduce everyone. First is Stella. I discovered an online ad for her and had to meet her. I was very shocked when we went to see her. She was in a very small dirt lot with 3 other horses and she was quite emaciated. Her previous owners made her out to be this wild, hard to handle lunatic, but she had the kindest eyes and I knew right away we had to get her out of there.
> 
> Here's how she looked the day I brought her home:
> 
> ...


I love the last picture you posted of her. I adore her head and face. She has this adorable baby, kind look to it. What a cute face!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks M2G! I think so, too!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

awww their soo precious!!
uve done a great job with them!!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks! :wink:


----------

